# Looking for work in haraki/massari



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, myself and partner have now purchased an apartment in the Haraki area. I am self employed and have my work sorted, however, my partner is looking for work in the Haraki, Massari, Malona area. He can put his hand to anything be it, bar work, gardening,cooking. We do realise we are coming out of the holiday season, but are hoping there are still places that require staff throughout the winter for those who live out here. 
Any help or advice really would be greatly appreciated. He has his tax code etc, and has transport to get about.

Thanks


----------

